# Aramaic: בַּחֲרִישׁוּתָא



## Madeeha719

Hello

י וְאוֹשִׁיט אַבְרָהָם יַת יְדֵיה וּנְסֵיב יַת סַכִּינָא לְמֵיכַס יַת בְּרֵיהּ עָנֵי וַאֲמַר יִצְחָק לְאָבוֹי כְּפוֹת יָתִי יָאוֹת דְלָא אֲפַרְכֵיס מִן צַעֲרָא דְנַפְשִׁי וְנִדְחֵי לְגוֹבָא דְחַבְּלָא וְיִשְׁתַּכַּח פְּסוּלָא בְּקָרְבָּנָךְ עֵינוֹי דְאַבְרָהָם מִסְתַּכְּלָן בְּעֵינוֹי דְיִצְחָק וְעֵינוֹי דְיִצְחָק מִסְתַּכְּלַן לְמַלְאֲכֵי מְרוֹמָא יִצְחָק הֲוָה חָמֵי יַתְהוֹם וְאַבְרָהָם לָא חָמֵי יַתְהוֹם עָנְיַן מַלְאֲכֵי מְרוֹמָא אִיתוּן חָמוּן כְּדֵין יְחִידָאִין דְאִית בְּעַלְמָא חַד נְכַס וְחַד מִתְנְכֵס דְנָכַס לָא מְעַכֵּיב וּדְמִתְנְכֵיס פָּשִׁיט צַוְורֵהּ:

יא וּקְרָא לֵיהּ מַלְאָכָא דַיְיָ מִן שְׁמַיָא וַאֲמַר לֵיהּ אַבְרָהָם אַבְרָהָם וַאֲמַר הָא נָא:

יב וַאֲמַר אַל תּוֹשִׁיט יְדָךְ לְטַלְיָא וְלָא תַעֲבֵּיד לֵיהּ מִדַעַם בִּישׁ אֲרוּם כְּדוֹן גְלֵי קֳדָמַי אֲרוּם דַחֲלָא דַיְיָ אַנְתְּ וְלָא עֲכִּבְתָּא יַת בְּרָךְ יַת יְחִידָךְ מֶנִי:

יג וּזְקִף אַבְרָהָם יַת עֵינוֹי וַחֲזָא וְהָא דִכְרָא חַד דְאִתְבְּרֵי בֵּנֵי שַׁמְשְׁתָא דְשִׁכְלוּל עַלְמָא אָחִיד בַּחֲרִישׁוּתָא דְאִילָנָא בְּקַרְנוֹי וְאָזֵל אַבְרָהָם וּנְסֵיב יָתֵיהּ וְאַסֵיקְהִי לְעָלָתָא חֲלַף בְּרֵיהּ:

תרגום ירושלמי (יונתן)/ספר בראשית/כב

What does בַּחֲרִישׁוּתָא mean and what are its root letters and binyan?

Thank you


----------



## Abaye

Targum Yonatan is many a time literally accurate, so you can compare to an English translation. In this case, חרישותא = thicket. Looks like cognate of Hebrew חורש = forest, thicket, root ח-ר-ש, also in other Semitic languages.

Many English translation at: BibleHub | Genesis 22:13


----------



## Ali Smith

Wouldn’t חֲרִישׁוּתָא mean ”_the_ thicket”?


----------



## Abaye

The Hebrew origin is definite: *בַּ*סְּבַךְ, but I think it's a peculiar definite article (apparently it has a grammatical term that I cannot recall now, maybe @Drink can help), like נסע באוטובוס or שחה בים where אוטובוס and ים are technically definite but practically not - they are not necessarily a specific bus, sea. My guess it that the Aramaic text followed the Hebrew while English translations write "a thicket" because such definite thing doesn't exist in English.


----------



## 𒍝𒊑𒈾 𒂵𒉿𒀉

So חֲרִישׁוּתָא is being used in a generic sense despite being singular emphatic?


----------

